# Dog scared of E-collar??



## kgsc68

I have a young female (1 yr) that is scared to death of an e-collar. I started her with the collar as I do all of my young dogs but she will not cooperate. I always start by calling for several minutes which is usually enough but if they don't come I tone them as I call. If that doesn't work then I bump them on the lowest setting and then continue to tone while I call. I have never until now had this method fail me. On her first lesson I called and called and toned and toned then I bumped her. After more calling and toning I bumped her again to find that she was twice as far away. After several more minutes of calling and toning I bumped her the third time and she was out even farther so I just laid the controller down. After about 45 minutes she came back to my kennels on her own. After that if I take her out on her own with a collar she wont even hunt. She will hunt with other dogs present. I have put her on a long check cord and called and toned and she will come to me every time. When I unbuckle the cord and tone and call she takes off away from me as fast as she can. She is a very friendly dog and I like the way that she runs and really want to fix this. Any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## gemcgrew

What kind of dog and what are you hunting?


----------



## kgsc68

Beagle/rabbits.


----------



## gemcgrew

kgsc68 said:


> Beagle/rabbits.



I would quit using the collar on her. If she runs trash, you are going to have to break her the old fashioned way. I have had a couple hounds that would just flat leave the county if I bumped them. Was never able to correct it.


----------



## kgsc68

I've been kind of afraid that that could be the case. She will probably be someone elses dog soon as much as I hate it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## gemcgrew

No need to get rid of her. I never had an e-collar on a hound until about 4 years ago. If she is straight and you can call her back to you, no need for the collar.


----------



## swampcat95

I agree with Glenn.  I have a 6 year old male dog that I had to do the following technique on.  If you toned him he would just lay down and he was done.  Never could break it.  This is what I did.  You may also consider using the collar for trash breaking only with the dog.  Do not use the tone on her is she minds well.  You could only use it in emergency case to stop a deer or fox chase.  If she is a good hunter, adjust your technique with her and don't throw away all the work you have put into her.  

I have only had to zap mine once in two years.  He wasn't much good the rest of the day, but i was able to stop a deer chase and get the rest back on a rabbit.


----------



## JustUs4All

I have a fairly young English Setter that has similar problems.  I think that is why we have him as he is a rescue.  His nature is shy and sensitive toward people, but scrappy toward other dogs.  I don't hunt him, but needed to train him to come as he is one of eight and we walk them on the farm daily.

He recognized the collar and did not try to run from it, but obviously was afraid of it.  As I was training him to recognize the tone as a come signal he would cringe at the tone, return to me, and remain underfoot for a while.  I quit the tone as quickly as I could once I was sure he knew what it meant.  

He has turned out to be one of those dogs that want to please people and responds instantly to my voice.    I still put the collar on him just so I can "talk" with him at a distance with the tone if I need to, but I have never bumped him at all.  I suspect that his response would be to lay down just like swampcat95's dog.

Don't forget that e-collars are a fairly new invention and we have been training dogs for a long time.  They are very useful, but not necessary.


----------



## gemcgrew

JustUs4All said:


> Don't forget that e-collars are a fairly new invention and we have been training dogs for a long time.  They are very useful, but not necessary.



Well said. I think e-collars are misused more often than not.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

If you have somebody that you trust to follow your instructions, hold the dog yourself and have someone tone her, as she is being toned you comfort her and pet her down good, then have that person bump her, do the toneing and bumping seperatly, but keep the same technigue as you did with the toneing with the bumping!!! This should work, she will not look at it as you doing it but another source, you are there comforting so everytime you shock her in the woods she will come searching for your comfort!!!!!!!


----------



## gemcgrew

jimmy ballard jr said:


> If you have somebody that you trust to follow your instructions, hold the dog yourself and have someone tone her, as she is being toned you comfort her and pet her down good, then have that person bump her, do the toneing and bumping seperatly, but keep the same technigue as you did with the toneing with the bumping!!! This should work, she will not look at it as you doing it but another source, you are there comforting so everytime you shock her in the woods she will come searching for your comfort!!!!!!!



And while you are at it, just crank it all the way up and make her do flips in your lap! She won't think it is you! 

She doesn't need a collar.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

This has worked for me!!!!


----------



## daddy ron

jimmy ballard jr said:


> If you have somebody that you trust to follow your instructions, hold the dog yourself and have someone tone her, as she is being toned you comfort her and pet her down good, then have that person bump her, do the toneing and bumping seperatly, but keep the same technigue as you did with the toneing with the bumping!!! This should work, she will not look at it as you doing it but another source, you are there comforting so everytime you shock her in the woods she will come searching for your comfort!!!!!!!



say what


----------



## gemcgrew

jimmy ballard jr said:


> This has worked for me!!!!


Why would you let someone shock your dog while you are petting them? If we were playing Scrabble, I would have to challenge you on this one.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

So the dog doesnt associate it with the owner! he stated that the dog is being reluctant to come to him off  of the training lead when shocked and in the woods!!! Now if another person does it and the dogs knows that the owner isnt doing it she will associate it with the owner not haveing anything to do with it!!! She will come to him before comeing to anyone else!!!! After a 2 week session of this!!! I promise, it sounds crazy as all get out but it works!!!!!!


----------



## Cottontail

Jimmy are you trying to get this man bit ??? Hold your dog and let me shock him if he can't get away your going to get ate up.


----------



## daddy ron

jimmy ballard jr said:


> If you have somebody that you trust to follow your instructions, hold the dog yourself and have someone tone her, as she is being toned you comfort her and pet her down good, then have that person bump her, do the toneing and bumping seperatly, but keep the same technigue as you did with the toneing with the bumping!!! This should work, she will not look at it as you doing it but another source, you are there comforting so everytime you shock her in the woods she will come searching for your comfort!!!!!!!



68 don't you dare try this whoever is holding that dog is gonna get eat up


----------



## Beagler282

Jimmy strap that collar to your neck and we will let Glenn tone you and bump you while I pat you on the head and tell you everything is alright.


----------



## oldways

I just sit tea all over the computer, Ya'll are killing me... If you do let somebody esle  shock her video it and put it on here..


----------



## oldways

I meant spit tea all over the computer...LOL


----------



## daddy ron

Beagler282 said:


> Jimmy strap that collar to your neck and we will let Glenn tone you and bump you while I pat you on the head and tell you everything is alright.



ray you sure you would want to pat him on the head


----------



## Beagler282

daddy ron said:


> ray you sure you would want to pat him on the head



I'll console him when he's not being shocked.


----------



## gemcgrew

It is kind of like breaking a gun shy hound by shooting them from a distance.


----------



## daddy ron

gemcgrew said:


> It is kind of like breaking a gun shy hound by shooting them from a distance.



exactly


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

Samething For a Gun Shy Dog!!!!!!!

 I will gladly hold a dog while someone does it!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk

Beagler282 said:


> Jimmy strap that collar to your neck and we will let Glenn tone you and bump you while I pat you on the head and tell you everything is alright.



 Y'all won't do!


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

Like Stated in the Past by everyone on here, Every Hunter has his/her on methods of training!!! im just shareing one of mine with you guys!!! You can make jokes and Lol, but at the end of the day the problem will be solved!!!


----------



## tHUNDER RUN

I would put her on a long weedeater line call her and when she comes pat her up do this a few times.Then let her go about her business kinda forget about the string call her if she comes pat her if she doesnt bump her and pull her to you and pat her.Try this in a fenced in backyard or something might work.Or me and Ray will come over and he can hold her while you shock her


----------



## tHUNDER RUN

Lol had to do it Jimmy


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

tHUNDER RUN said:


> Lol had to do it Jimmy



I promise you all of those methods work!!! you actually are telling him right!!!1


----------



## daddy ron

jimmy ballard jr said:


> Samething For a Gun Shy Dog!!!!!!!
> 
> I will gladly hold a dog while someone does it!!!!



what is your suggestions for a gun shy dog


----------



## daddy ron

daddy ron said:


> what is your suggestions for a gun shy dog



i guess he's not gonna help me with my gun shy dog and his training method


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

Its no Difference!!!!!!! If you can read you can surely comprehend!!!!


----------



## daddy ron

jimmy ballard jr said:


> its no difference!!!!!!! If you can read you can surely comprehend!!!!



do i need to shoot and then shock the dog


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

Ive done that Before it worked with i think two dogs!!!!


----------



## drawedback

I think the problem is you should have taught the dog to come before ever putting a collar on it, Your dog is confused, she don't have any idea why she is being shocked which is why she didn't come to you and now she is apprehensive towards the collar because she doesn't understand what is going on. This is exactly how E-collars ruin hunting dogs.  You can't put a collar on a dog and just expect it to know what to do, you have to help it along. Put a check cord on the dog and pull it to you while calling it, but don't shock it until its coming to you pretty well, and can understand why you are bumping her. As far as being scared of the collar all you can really do is take her out, put the collar on and let her run with it some without shocking her, eventually she will get used to it being on her.


----------



## kgsc68

Thanks for all of the comments and suggestions guys. Drawedback she was taught to come when called with or without the collar. She is a very friendly dog that handled well. I never needed the collar until she was well started and became hard headed. Long after the rabbit was in a big brush pile she continued to hunt after all of the others were called out. She just didnt want to quit. Nothing wrong with that but I want her to hunt with me and the other dogs or come to me when I am ready. (Only if she is not on a rabbit) I toned and called her for some time before I bumped her. I have made mistakes before with dogs in general and with an e-collar but this time I dont think that it is my fault but dont know how to fix it. I took her out solo today and she did run a rabbit but never really acted right. After about 10 minutes she just flat tucked her tail and quit. She was hesitant the whole time. She followed me back to the kennel tail tucked so I turned out another dog and she started shining like a new dime, tail wagging, hunting like crazy. Of the 2 rabbits they ran she jumped both of them and pick up many checks. I'm still confused.


----------



## Cottontail

daddy ron said:


> do i need to shoot and then shock the dog



It works better Ron if you shoot the dog then shock it that way he wont run off.


----------



## daddy ron

cottontail said:


> it works better ron if you shoot the dog then shock it that way he wont run off.



larry i am gonna point him towards statham shoot him and then shock him till he gets out of range if you could be around hwy 316 and catch him it sure would be nice


----------



## Cottontail

Ron i will be glad to them im going to pet him up a little and send him back.


----------



## daddy ron

Cottontail said:


> Ron i will be glad to them im going to pet him up a little and send him back.



thanks larry according to mr. ballard that will work


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

Obviously you guys get a kick out of this just as much as i do!!!! But i unlike you two have dogs puppies to be trained and dogs to be ran!!!


----------



## daddy ron

jimmy ballard jr said:


> Obviously you guys get a kick out of this just as much as i do!!!! But i unlike you two have dogs puppies to be trained and dogs to be ran!!!



why mr ballard i am just trying to break my gun shy dog and shouldn't in any way be hindering you from doing whatever it is you have to be doing with your dogs so run and train away


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

Lol you have never stopped me from doing what i intend to do!!! if i might ad im can be just a pigheaded and stubborn as you sometime!!!!


----------



## daddy ron

jimmy ballard jr said:


> Lol you have never stopped me from doing what i intend to do!!! if i might ad im can be just a pigheaded and stubborn as you sometime!!!!



surely not


----------



## grouper throat

I've had a few like this one and got a solid female like this now. I personally think I hammered on her too much one day because she use to be a little stubborn to come to me when in the woods and hunting. Not at first when she was a started puppy but after a few months of solid running she got head strong.

My solution is to run her with other dogs (as normal) and never put another shock collar on her. She hasn't trashed and the stubborness to give up has subsided now that she 4.5 years old. In fact, I only run shock collars on 2 of my 4 dogs. Once they all hear the tone and truck horn they know they better be finding my tailgate.


----------



## rollins 93

i have  dog like that you put a shock collar on her she'll try to knock the back of the dog box out.  i have never really shocker her idk. i think some of them just dont like them


----------



## p&y finally

kgsc68,
Have you tried a dummy collar on your dog?
I have one dog that is flawless with a collar on. When he goes w/o it occasionally he will get hard headed and want to do his own thing. 
They learn fast what that collar is when it goes on!


----------

